# What did you do to Prep for Lights out?



## Montana Rancher

The power could easily fail soon, so we need to prep, buying batteries would help, what did you do?

For me I re-watched season 5 of the walking dead. There are a lot of things to be learned.

What did you do?


----------



## 8301

Plan to catch a lot of "lightning bugs". Lots of them around here. (joke)


----------



## RNprepper

I've never seen a single episode of Walking Dead. Even so, we have lots of batteries, lanterns that are powered by solar/dynamo/battery. Also a solar generator to charge everything up and give us lights, as long as it isn't fried by a HEMP. (The lanterns are in a Faraday cage.) Also have kerosene lanterns and lots of solar yard lights. And then a couple cases of 100 hour candles as well as lots of regular candles. Lots of battery powered flashlights and headlamps. Also a couple battery chargers for rechargeable batteries, one of which is a solar charger. I have quite a few extension cords and LED bubs in storage for lighting in the house. They would run off the solar generator which is basically a giant battery that puts out 1200 watts worth of power and is recharged by four 30 watt panels.


----------



## Auntie

Solar pathway lights work great inside at night. We also have solar motion lights. A portable solar charger that we can use to recharge batteries. Oil lamps in all the main rooms with a lighter taped to the back of where they sit. We also have no battery needed flashlights by all the doors. Can you tell I hate the dark?

I miss the lightening bugs aka fireflies.


----------



## RNprepper

Our cabin is pitch black at night. I made little lanterns out of the cheapo pathway lights. Take the top part off and cut a hole in the top of a short plastic drinking glass. Press the light down into the hole so the little solar panel sticks out. I keep these in the window sill during the day and then set them out in strategic places at night (in the bathroom, one in the kitchen, etc) so if someone gets up at night they can see where they are going. They work great. We also have motion detector solar lights at the outside doors - Harbor Freight variety. They are dim until you walk up and then they brighten long enough for you to find keys and open the door. They are great, especially if one has to go outside to find a tool in the shop or check out something in the generator shed, or if we drive in after dark. I really like those things. No one could approach our doorways without those brightening up.


----------



## 8301

Before my small solar system we had solar walk lights. When the power went out for several days we had super night lights after I brought them in every evening.


----------



## Auntie

Harbor Freight is where we got our solar motion lights. Great idea about the cups and pathway lights. I go out and pull some up and put them in the plants if there is a power outage.


----------



## Kauboy

My "lights out" plan consists of solar panels, 12v batteries, and 12v low lumen LED lightbulbs strung through the house.
Like others, we also have the outdoor solar lights, and I'm thinking of getting a few more to store away for later use.
For those that use these types of lights, keep in mind that they use a rechargeable battery, so you'll want to see what kind they use and stock extras.


----------



## sideKahr

Lights! Wow, I plan on showing NO light to the outside world if the grid goes down. Advertising like that is dangerous! I've got lamps, flashlights, etc too, but you must use blackout curtains of some kind.

Be the gray man.


----------



## Chipper

Got the oil lamps my grandparents used.


----------



## Maine-Marine

sideKahr said:


> Lights! Wow, I plan on showing NO light to the outside world if the grid goes down. Advertising like that is dangerous! I've got lamps, flashlights, etc too, but you must use blackout curtains of some kind.
> 
> Be the gray man.


Gray lives matter


----------



## Maine-Marine

Chipper said:


> Got the oil lamps my grandparents used.


do you have a whale in your pool also


----------



## Moonshinedave

I have the solar lights, lots of batteries.....ect. But most Important, I guess I'd go back to the "Early to bed, early to rise...." way of living. There was a reason most went to bed with the chickens, and was up at the crack of dawn in those days.


----------



## jimLE

Solar pathway lights is a great idea,for short term outages..and depending on your location.permanent outage as well..i've been waiting till i come across the ones with the on/off switches for the lights.this way the batteries will be charged when their needed..and build a stand for them,so they can be used in the home..


----------



## sideKahr

Maine-Marine said:


> do you have a whale in your pool also


I started working in the chemical industry just out of high school in 1974. Among other things, we sold sperm whale oil! Man, I feel old.


----------



## AquaHull

I buy candles. Lots of them. The resale shop usually has the 3" diameter ones for 50 cents. Close enough for the gals I go around with


----------



## Camel923

Sidekhar has a point depending on what causes the lights go off. I haven't pulled the trigger on alterative energy yet. Solar flash lights, lights radio, battery recharger with rechargeable batteries, fireplaces and grill will get me by for a while.


----------



## SOCOM42

I collect Aladdin Mantel Lamps, most are from the 1930's.
Have two Aladdin wall lamps in my bedroom with glass shades from the 30's.
There are another dozen of them scattered around the house.
There is 250 gallons of kerosene for assorted usage including these lamps.
They are used when extra light is needed, cheap Walmart Queen Ann burner are used for most purposes.
Queen Ann's get paraffin to burn, kerosene is last resort.
Have plenty of Coleman gasoline lanterns if needed. 50 gallons of fuel to go with them and stoves.
Also a few propane lanterns.
Have two Victorian era gas wall lights that are hooked up to 20 pound propane tanks each, will run for six months on one @ 8 hours a day..
Light has been modified to take a vertical mantel to triple output of light.
One is in kitchen and one in the living room.
Kitchen stove is propane and will run without electricity.


----------



## sideKahr

Those Aladdins put out a lot of light. I have one with the old fashioned parasol shade. The last neighborhood blackout we had, I heard the neighbors say, "How come the sideKahrs have electricity?"


----------



## SDF880

We have several options from straight out running off the generators to candles. For basic light and generators off I will run several LED or CFL
fixtures thru an inverter hooked up to my truck battery. I have a solar charger to keep truck battery up/recharged during daylight. I also have a bunch of solar lights that last about 5 to 6 hours.
Candles are available but rather not use them unless I had too! Also have a dozen or so oil lamps that work well.


----------



## paraquack

I share sideKahr's idea. I have one small room that could block all light, if I had to have light for something.


----------



## Arklatex

For short term situations I have most of the items already mentioned.

Lanterns, both battery powered and several alladins. Plus plenty of extra batteries and lamp oil/wicks. Several long term candles and a whole bunch of regular candles and holders. 

A generator to run the freezer, fridge and well pump. Very short term here. This one needs addressed. I'm thinking of setting up a small solar system to run these. 

A solar panel for recharging regular batteries and cell phones. I also have a bunch of the yard lights already mentioned. Mine run off of rechargeable AA batteries. With upgraded batteries (eneloops) they run several days straight with no recharging. And will recharge a dead AA in one good day of sunshine.

I have all the off grid cooking stuff as well. I can cook in cast iron on a fire, or on my smoker, or on the propane grill that I have several bottles for. I also have several mr. buddy heaters if it's cold out.

I have a lot of books, games, cards etc. To pass the time.


----------



## Dirk

Never saw this walking dead thing. Anyway, I have a generator. Bought it last time when our house was in the water for 3 month. Once the water was gone, it took a while for the electricity to come back. Next time when I am at our other house, I will get it serviced so it is in good condition. For the rest, just flash lights and batteries. Since we are now building our bol, we found out that the local electricity is often gone. So the original plan to have solar there in an offgrid scenario will help as well.

The generator is not a big one. Just enough to run a few tools on. But the intention is not to support a full normal life. Just to support a simple life. Same for the solar at our bol. Just run a small fridge some lights and some tools.


----------



## SOCOM42

sideKahr said:


> Those Aladdins put out a lot of light. I have one with the old fashioned parasol shade. The last neighborhood blackout we had, I heard the neighbors say, "How come the sideKahrs have electricity?"


Mine have the ribbed "student" shades. The collection consist of wall, table and mantel lamps.
Some of the fonts will trigger my Geiger counter.
Most have "b" burners and some newer 23 burners.
I have a case of mantels and one of wicks plus spare chimneys for them. 
Around here, the wicks need to be run up and down a couple of times a year to keep them from getting stuck to the burner base.
Have one brand new, still in box, stainless steel one from a friends estate.

Point, have gallons of expired vegetable oil that is kept in storage for primitive oil lamps like those used in Christ's time.
You can buy those lamps as decorator pieces today online.
You could use a gravy boat if needed.
Those units would be used as last ditch along with the beeswax candles.
All my windows have black, blackout drapes of GI vintage if needed, came from DRMO auction..

When we loose power, about every winter, I go basic, without electric power, for the most part, kind of justifies all the preps.
The heat is more that enough from the lamps and the propane backup without firing up the woodie..
Gensets are run just to function the freezer and fridge till cool.
I don't fret it, a good time for me to catch up on my needed rest.


----------



## Kauboy

sideKahr said:


> Lights! Wow, I plan on showing NO light to the outside world if the grid goes down. Advertising like that is dangerous! I've got lamps, flashlights, etc too, but you must use blackout curtains of some kind.
> 
> Be the gray man.


Coming to my house at night during a blackout will be far more dangerous...


----------



## CrackPot

What did I do?

1.) Bought a generator and stocked 65 gallons of stabilized gasoline
2.) Installed a 16-panel solar system with 5,000Ah of battery storage (Ah at 12v, bank at 48v). New 8,000 watt split-phase 240v inverter to run the essentials.
3.) Have 12 flashlights prepped with over 100 batteries of each size.
4.) Bought 4 oil lamps and 4 gallons of lamp oil.
5.) Got an iPad clone that accepts USB thumb drives then loaded those drives with hundreds of prepper books then EMP-protected them.
6.) Stocked 40 gallons of diesel for heating oil (also stabilized and bio-cided) and 40 gallons of kerosene for the portable heater.
7.) Lots of glo-sticks.
8.) 3 dozen solar pathway lights for indoor use if necessary.
9.) Plus the food, guns, ammo, comms, medical, seeds, canning supplies, etc. that will be needed as well.

All-in-all, for less than a year prepping, we made great headway!


----------



## turbo6

Besides a generator, we have lots of candles, misc LED lights, LED lanterns etc.

I've decided to prep some AA flashlights as well. I love AA for it's abundance, it's a common and easy to find cell. If SHTF it's much more likely to find AA cells around. I have tons at home, alkaline, rechargeable, and lithium and could easily muster up more by emptying some remote controls and misc electronics, too. Sure, other batteries out perform them, and perhaps some folks can bring a 14500 battery back to life with a couple potatoes, baking soda and an old car battery, but I disgress; AAs are my choice for simplicity and abundance.

I like Fenix flashlights after some of my friends introduced me to the brand. In fact, one of my friends accidentally ran his through the washer and dryer and it still worked afterwards. Sticking with the AA format I have:








Fenix E12, small pocket ready light powered by 1 AA and puts out 130 lumens








E25, max output of 260 lumens from 2 AAs

Of course, a big bright 4x AA light is next:








E41, 1000 lumen max. 4 cells simply drop right in.

Honorable mention to the Sunwayman D40a, another highly praised 4x AA light. I don't like the fact it has a battery holder, it's another piece to break or lose. The NiteCore MT2a is another nice 2x AA light, puts out 345 lumens. Fenix has an updated E25 that works on either 2x AAs (350 lumens) or 2 14500 batteries (1000 lumens) which is quite versatile. Of course, I'll eventually try and pick up some huge beast of a light, regardless of what batteries it takes. 

Most AA complaints are due to leakage, but a quality rechargeable won't leak. Neither will a lithium cell, in fact those can be safely stored for quite a long time. I've never personally had a Duracell leak, but lower quality alkalines can leak after several years. In a pinch, it's certainly better than nothing.


----------



## tinkerhell

I try not to discriminate. I have a coleman naptha gas lantern, an oil lamp, candles, LED flashlights, and glow sticks. I even have a bag of LEDs and watch batteries. I also have a gasoline generator, and a solar panel.

Depending on the nature of the SHTF, I would look towards my 12V systems in my car to supplement my needs in the house. I have an 12 Volt LED worklamp that would light a small yard. 

If life deals you lemons, I think there is a way to light an LED with them.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I keep one eye closed most of the day. Great night vision. 
I agree that lights just make us more of a target, but most people have candles. 

Fun trick. Fill up a milk jug or soda bottle with water and place a flashlight lense down on top. It'll light your whole room.


----------



## sideKahr

What Jak said:


----------



## TacticalCanuck

If the lights go out how will you all warn me!?

I've been watching too many shtf movies and videos. I need to chill.


----------



## phrogman

SOCOM42 said:


> Mine have the ribbed "student" shades. The collection consist of wall, table and mantel lamps.
> Some of the fonts will trigger my Geiger counter.
> Most have "b" burners and some newer 23 burners.
> I have a case of mantels and one of wicks plus spare chimneys for them.
> Around here, the wicks need to be run up and down a couple of times a year to keep them from getting stuck to the burner base.
> Have one brand new, still in box, stainless steel one from a friends estate.
> 
> Point, have gallons of expired vegetable oil that is kept in storage for primitive oil lamps like those used in Christ's time.
> You can buy those lamps as decorator pieces today online.
> You could use a gravy boat if needed.
> Those units would be used as last ditch along with the beeswax candles.
> All my windows have black, blackout drapes of GI vintage if needed, came from DRMO auction..
> 
> When we loose power, about every winter, I go basic, without electric power, for the most part, kind of justifies all the preps.
> The heat is more that enough from the lamps and the propane backup without firing up the woodie..
> Gensets are run just to function the freezer and fridge till cool.
> I don't fret it, a good time for me to catch up on my needed rest.


Hehe... He said woodie.


----------



## Dirk

Finally a time that I could see the stars


----------



## phrogman

Well, I don't have a generator. I do have solar panels but they are hardwired to the house and I'm not smart enough or daring enough to try and get that to work when the lights go out. I will have to look into maybe getting some type of stand alone system or maybe finding someone who can modify my current system.

I do have multiple flashlights (Mag light LED's, Streamlights, Surefire, Inova...) of all types and sizes so if I have batteries, I will have light. I keep plenty of batteries for each type so I can go a while, plus I don't plan to have any light on unless it is really necessary. I also have a battery operated lantern and a Coleman propane camping lantern with a few propane (small green) tanks put away.

I keep some candles put away and the wife has the smell good type of candles all around the house too.


----------



## Dirk

Will get my generator serviced. and in a few month from now hopefully BOL with solar is finished. But hope to sit on the veranda in the evening without lights and relax from a hard day work on the land.


----------



## tinkerhell

Dirk said:


> Will get my generator serviced. and in a few month from now hopefully BOL with solar is finished. But hope to sit on the veranda in the evening without lights and relax from a hard day work on the land.


I have 13 month old gas in my generator that i added stabilizer to. I think i'll replace it this weekend, but does anyone know how long it is rated for?


----------



## SOCOM42

tinkerhell said:


> I have 13 month old gas in my generator that i added stabilizer to. I think i'll replace it this weekend, but does anyone know how long it is rated for?


Time to change the gas. 
life? depends on the gas composition, max safe time two years at best.
I change mine out every year and mix the drained gas with fresh gas in the jeeps.
I use a double load of stabilizer, they recommend it for extended storage.
Have used gas that has been stored for two years without problems.
If I were you, I would change it out every year and use it elsewhere.
I shut off the gas and burn my generators dry, that way if there is a fuel problem,
I can keep the gas from getting into the carburetor and out of the feed line.
I just finished changing out all the stored gas, generator gas and the oil in all the small engines..


----------



## Jakthesoldier

tinkerhell said:


> I have 13 month old gas in my generator that i added stabilizer to. I think i'll replace it this weekend, but does anyone know how long it is rated for?


Officially, 6 months. Motor oil is the same.


----------

